# Building my own Stabilizing chamber VIDEO



## RusDemka (Feb 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey I just got that youtube video email notification.....sweet.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 27, 2016)

Enjoyed it ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2016)

Great video Dema, great editing and ya get right to the point, which I like....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice video. Great job editing and getting point across. To many of the videos out there are long winded.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2016)

Appreciate the video Dema.


----------



## MKTacop (Mar 9, 2016)

Excellent video!


----------



## winters98 (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice video. If you are in Egan you should give me a shout as i am Lakeville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

